# Atitool not applying settings



## guanokang (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi everyone, this is my first post so if I leave out some vital information, just tell me nice and I'll do my best. Just got a Macbook pro, running xp through bootcamp. I loaded up atitools, cause according to various sites the MBP's x1600 is massively underclocked. Question 1: does atitool automatically overclock on its first startup, because it's showing my gpu settings at what ati said they should be, not what apple supposedly set them at. Question 2: at those settings approx. 420/450 my notebook is running WAY too hot and I'm afraid it's gonna blow. So, although I'm having a blast running oblivion in all its glory, I need to underclock! However, when I try to change the overclock settings in atitools (up OR down) and hit apply they just go straight back to default. What's the deal? Any help would be much appreciated. thanks.


----------



## rpgbefore... (Jul 11, 2006)

wat temps do u get? the mobility ones handle higher temps so it wont "explode"


----------



## guanokang (Jul 11, 2006)

how do I measure temp? In atitool or with a separate program? if in atitool, where? thanks by the way.


----------



## rpgbefore... (Jul 11, 2006)

its in ati tool in the bottom left


----------



## guanokang (Jul 11, 2006)

I just realized i have ati tray tool, is that significantly different from atitools? Can I still get the temp readings?


----------



## guanokang (Jul 11, 2006)

what? did I say something offensive?


----------



## pt (Jul 11, 2006)

Download ATI TOOL then, i think it's better than ati tray tools


----------



## Stinger_PY (Jul 12, 2006)

guanokang said:
			
		

> what? did I say something offensive?


yeah, kind of...   
just kidding


----------

